# les chaussttes célibataires



## laurent1 (2 Novembre 2005)

Voila! lessive terminée et j'ai retrouvé 4 chaussettes. Ce qui me fait 4 paires de nouveaux opérationelles... LA question est ou restent elle entre les lessives??? sachant que g encore une dizaine de célibataires...si qqun les a vues au bar ou ailleurs...


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2005)

Normal, Steve a d&#233;cr&#233;t&#233; que les chaussettes c&#233;libataire servait de protection aux iPod. Elle r&#234;vent juste d'&#233;pouser les contour de ce fabuleux objet et donc, s'arrange pour laisser leur moiti&#233; bien planqu&#233; ente temps.


----------



## laurent1 (2 Novembre 2005)

excellent! enfin du rationnel... Bon ben j'ai un nouveau commerce de Ichaussettes Ipod... J'en ai avec wallace et gromit, avec bart simpson, j'ai des classiques nike cotton... A peine servie suivant la date de disparition de leur partenaire... Liste en PDF sur simple demande.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

M3M3 P45 vR41


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Normal, Steve a décrété que les chaussettes célibataire servait de protection aux iPod. Elle rêvent juste d'épouser les contour de ce fabuleux objet et donc, s'arrange pour laisser leur moitié bien planqué ente temps.


T'as déjà mis un Shuffle ou un Nano dans un 44 fillette :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> LA question est ou restent elle entre les lessives???



J'ai ta solution :
- soit au fond du sac de linge sale entremêlées avec la lingerie de Madame (c'est fait exprès pour planquer les chaussettes on dirait)
- soit dans le sac de repassage où elles ont glissé, coincées dans un pli de manche de chemise.

N'empêche que c'est un débat de fond important que tu as ouvert, malgré ces précautions j'ai encore 3 demi-paires qui cherchent en vain leur moitié...


----------



## laurent1 (2 Novembre 2005)

ah!! ben voila!! les recherches dans les halls de transit pour chaussettes salles n'ayant rien donnée, je propose que chaqu'un poste une photo de ses celibataires avec la taille et on organise une bourse d'échange (un second mariage quoi!!)


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Ma solution : chaussettes noires toutes d&#233;pareill&#233;es.


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

Perso, la question ne se pose pas avec des collants   

En ce qui concerne les chaussettes de monsieur, il serait plus judicieux que celui-ci fasse l'effort d'utiliser ses mimines pour les ramasser et les mettre sagement dans le bac à linge sale...un effort sur-humain


----------



## laurent1 (2 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ma solution : chaussettes noires toutes d&#233;pareill&#233;es.


pas con du tout... on peut voir la chaussette de ton ipod afin de te laver de tout soupcon? (parce que si y a un bart ou un gromit, faut qu'ont cause)


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Ah mais j'ai pas d'iPod moi, je suis pauvre !


----------



## laurent1 (2 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais j'ai pas d'iPod moi, je suis pauvre !


OK! lavé de touts soupçons...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Perso, la question ne se pose pas avec des collants
> 
> En ce qui concerne les chaussettes de monsieur, il serait plus judicieux que celui-ci fasse l'effort d'utiliser ses mimines pour les ramasser et les mettre sagement dans le bac à linge sale...un effort sur-humain



     et y'a pas que les chaussettes :mouais:


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2005)

Ben vi, mettez tous des collants au lieu de râler (encore  )  !!!


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, mettez tous des collants au lieu de râler (encore  )  !!!



on a le droit de parler de ses fantasmes aussi ???  :rose: :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne les chaussettes de monsieur, il serait plus judicieux que celui-ci fasse l'effort d'utiliser ses mimines pour les ramasser et les mettre sagement dans le bac &#224; linge sale...un effort sur-humain



Engage toi au moins dans UNE CAUSE JUSTE


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Engage toi au moins dans UNE CAUSE JUSTE



manque plus que la cause pour les hommes qui portent des collants :rateau:


----------



## tautaz (2 Novembre 2005)

Et les femmes en chaussettes de laine lassivement allongées sur le sofa c'est pas une bonne cause??? :mouais::love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> on a le droit de parler de ses fantasmes aussi ???  :rose: :rose:



Les collants ça gratte ou alors c'est cher et pis ça file très vite.
D'ailleurs j'ai quelques machines en retard ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> manque plus que la cause pour les hommes qui portent des collants :rateau:



Je contacte de suite la cellule Marseillaise pour mettre un projet de décret à l'étude... Le port du collant induit inévitablement de s'assoir pour uriner...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Novembre 2005)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Les collants &#231;a gratte ou alors c'est cher et pis &#231;a file tr&#232;s vite.
> D'ailleurs j'ai quelques machines en retard ...






*File*
ouais...


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je contacte de suite la cellule Marseillaise pour mettre un projet de décret à l'étude... Le port du collant induit inévitablement de s'assoir pour uriner...



Je mettrais bien une petite photo du collant en question, mais je risque fort d'être hors charte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais plus qui disait que "Enlever un collant à une femme c'était aussi excitant que de peler une pomme de terre"...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Novembre 2005)

*Moi sinon à part ça*
G des chaussettes troué.
C super les trous pour passer les écouteur de mon ipod super.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *File*
> ouais...



Tu fais tes machines chez maman


----------



## Dave. (2 Novembre 2005)

Vous ne pensez pas aux autres


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

Dave. a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pensez pas aux autres



Dave... Dave? ... Je vois mal sur ton avatar ; mais n'est-ce pas un généreux morceau d'Edam que tu tiens sous ton bras? ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Dave. a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pensez pas aux autres



si on devait penser &#224; tous le monde on ne ferait plus rien 
mais c'est quoi au fait ton probl&#232;me ?

oups j'avais pas vu ton avatar ...
mais c'est peut &#234;tre pas toi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

Dave. a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pensez pas aux autres



Heu... Tu aimes les films de gladiateurs? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Encore quelqu'un qui vient de s'inscrire et qui ne poste qu'une seule fois ...
On est surveillé !!! On peut même plus parlé de chaussettes tranquilles !!!

A moins que ce soit une blague


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

Dave. a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pensez pas aux autres



Effectivement, dans ton cas, tu n'est pas concerné par le port des chaussettes et des collant


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Novembre 2005)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Encore quelqu'un qui vient de s'inscrire et qui ne poste qu'une seule fois ...



*Ben disons voir que*
apr&#232;s s'&#234;tre inscrit, fatalement, nous avons tous post&#233; notre premier post...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben disons voir que*
> après s'être inscrit, fatalement, nous avons tous posté notre premier post...



Oui enfin il y en a qui sont _accros à macgé_ plus vite que d'autres, hein...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin il y en a qui sont _accros à macgé_ plus vite que d'autres, hein...


Certes. Il s'en trouve que l'on ne peut point qualifier de peine-à-jouir...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben disons voir que*
> après s'être inscrit, fatalement, nous avons tous posté notre premier post...



Je faisais référence à un poste sur le thread "la dépression" où une jeune femme poste une fois pour nous proposer d'éditer nos journeaux intimes :mouais: 

Mais je ne pense pas que Dave souhaites qu'on lui envoie nos chaussettes et puis par mail c'est difficile


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Guillaume Depardieu, sors de ce corps


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Guillaume Depardieu, sors de ce corps


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Guillaume Depardieu, sors de ce corps



Schpop! ... Aïeuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

Il vaut mieux prendre son pied et perdre sa chaussette que l'inverse.


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...3 demi-paires qui cherchent en vain leur moitié...


Dis leur qu'on en est tous passé par là :mouais:

Sinon, elles ne passent pas par le case départ, ne touchent pas 20.000 euros et elles doivent aller directement part là


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Fetichiste và !


Mouarfff...
T'y connais rien, c'est : échangiste :rateau:


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> on a le droit de parler de ses fantasmes aussi ???  :rose: :rose:


Là, c'est fétichiste


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dis leur qu'on en est tous passé par là :mouais:
> 
> Sinon, elles ne passent pas par le case départ, ne touchent pas 20.000 euros et elles doivent aller directement part là




Et pour laver son linge sale sur macgé il faut faire avec "Le caractère de ces dames" 


ps:je n'arrive pas à mettre un lien directe d'un sujet de macgé sur un post d'un autre sujet grrr


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ps:je n'arrive pas à mettre un lien directe d'un sujet de macgé sur un post d'un autre sujet grrr



Ben sors toi les mains de ta chaussette !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben sors toi les mains de ta chaussette !



et après ?


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2005)

Après tu viens me voir !


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et après ?


Après  :mouais: 

Explique :


			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Et pour laver son linge sale sur macgé il faut faire avec "Le caractère de ces dames"


Ou c'est un private joke :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

dommage : You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dool again.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ou c'est un private joke :rateau:



Ben voui depuis j'ai appris &#224; me calmer ...

et hop

non c'est pas encore &#231;a, putain saloperie de chaussette :rateau:

edit : h&#233; si wouhaou


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

dool faut la bouler rouge


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dool faut la bouler rouge




J'appelle le CERN    :mouais: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'appelle le CERN    :mouais: :love:



CERN ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dool faut la bouler rouge



tu peux aussi laver tes chaussettes sales par mp


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> dommage : You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dool again.


Tu t'enfonces là


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'enfonces là



hé les gas je vois pas votre problème ...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

Ben normal "on" en a pas particuli&#232;rement...


----------



## Patamach (3 Novembre 2005)

bon allez on casse tout y'en a marre
c'est à la mode en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...



Ben si, il ya une co(q)uille sur l'intitulé de la discussion 

Est ce que tu portes des superchaussettes ?


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## NeigeBleue1 (3 Novembre 2005)

Qu'est-ce qui ressemble le plus à une chaussette???


voyons voir!!??


ehm!....


----------



## rezba (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ma solution : chaussettes noires toutes dépareillées.



J'ai exactement la même conduite philosophique.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

La seule façon de capturer une autruche c'est de lui mettre une chaussette sur la tête


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui ressemble le plus à une chaussette???
> 
> 
> voyons voir!!??
> ...



Ça, ça dépend du sens que tu vas utiliser pour établir la comparaison. Avec l'odorat, par exemple ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> La seule façon de capturer une autruche c'est de lui mettre une chaussette sur la tête



Faux, comme tous les oiseaux, on peut aussi lui mettre du sel sur la queue.


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> La seule façon de capturer une autruche c'est de lui mettre une chaussette sur la tête


Respire un bon coup...
Relis bien ta phrase...
Et maintenant, essaie de faire :mouais:
Je suis prêt à monter une ÆS spéciale pour toi chez un éleveur français


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Respire un bon coup...
> Relis bien ta phrase...
> Et maintenant, essaie de faire :mouais:



:mouais: 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Je suis prêt à monter une ÆS spéciale pour toi chez un éleveur français




Ben c'est véridique : demande aux autruches du revermond

sinon à  struthie

tu tiens parole ?


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

J'ai un jeu des 7 chaussettes :




Qui veut faire la paire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un jeu des 7 chaussettes



ah facile, tu changes de sujet ...
Mais une AES à Treffort avec stage de capture d'autruche avec chaussette propre SVP ça pourrait être faisable ...


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> tu tiens parole ?





			
				odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> ah facile, tu changes de sujet ...


Pas vu  :mouais:
J'ai post&#233; en m&#234;me temps que toi, h&#233; banane :rateau: 

Chiche 
Mais comme j'organise, je choisi l'&#233;levage, pas un cirque &#224; touristes, un v&#233;ritable &#233;levage de boucherie


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Chiche
> Mais comme j'organise, je choisi l'élevage, pas un cirque à touristes, un véritable élevage de boucherie



Argghhh non alors !! 

Dans cette élevage tu peux voir de vrais autruches gambader dans leur immenses enclos !
Et pis on peut les visiter qu'une fois par an lors de leur fête de l'autruche vers octobre.

 Des autruchons qui courent toute la journée d'un  bout à l'autre de leur enclos
Le film n'est même pas visionnable tellement je me fend la poire, l'image sautille   

Mais l'idée est à creuser moi je suis plus chiche


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Argghhh non alors !!
> 
> Dans cette élevage tu peux voir de vrais autruches gambader dans leur immenses enclos !
> Et pis on peut les visiter qu'une fois par an lors de leur fête de l'autruche vers octobre.
> ...


Astucieuse façon de botter en touche


----------



## laurent1 (4 Novembre 2005)

allez, je commence la bourse d'échange des chaussettes..; Si qqun a la paire, c'est pour lui!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi les condoms sont vendu par paires ?


----------



## z-moon (4 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les condoms sont vendu par paires ?


 C'est pour protéger les testicules, bien sur!  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Astucieuse façon de botter en touche


 
pourtant j'ai enlevé mes bottes avant d'entrer ...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (4 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, ça dépend du sens que tu vas utiliser pour établir la comparaison. Avec l'odorat, par exemple ...



À l'odeur?

le fromage...

Et visuellement tout simplement....


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (4 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ah facile, tu changes de sujet ...
> Mais une AES à Treffort avec stage de capture d'autruche avec chaussette propre SVP ça pourrait être faisable ...




De la même famille ou en ordre croissant?
Une quinte ou une flush?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> De la même famille ou en ordre croissant?
> Une quinte ou une flush?



une quinte de la même famille en ordre croissant : flush


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2005)

Nan, &#231;a c'est une "quinte flush" (en fran&#231;ais) ou un "royal flush" in english. un "flush", c'est cinq cartes de la m&#234;me couleur qui ne se suivent pas (en fran&#231;ais, une "couleur")


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (4 Novembre 2005)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> une quinte de la m&#234;me famille en ordre croissant : flush



Une main pleine alors!

un pied plein.... les chaussettes!


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (9 Novembre 2005)

C'est ma préférée!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1, le titre c'est pas "champignons hallucinogènes"


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Faux, comme tous les oiseaux, on peut aussi lui mettre du sel sur la queue.



Ca marche aussi avec Supermoquette...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche aussi avec Supermoquette...



oui, très ressemblant  

ps : te fâche pas supermoquette ton avatar me fait rire  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche aussi avec Supermoquette...



Evidemment, SM est un drôle d'oiseau !


----------



## laurent1 (10 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, SM est un drôle d'oiseau !



du gros dossier quoi!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> du gros dossier quoi!!



Comment ça ... du dos grossier ?


----------



## laurent1 (10 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ... du dos grossier ?


jamais pu voir son dos...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

pas de vie privée s'il vous plait


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> jamais pu voir son dos...



Il l'a bon, pourtant !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas de vie privée s'il vous plait



C'est vrai, le dos c'est privé... le reste...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (10 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> NeigeBleue1, le titre c'est pas "champignons hallucinogènes"




C'est vrai dis! ya pas de champignons dans les chaussettes....

 

ça c'est l'pied!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai dis! ya pas de champignons dans les chaussettes....
> 
> 
> 
> ça c'est l'pied!



quoiqu'une bonne fricassée de mycoses avec une pointe d'ail...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Novembre 2005)

*Ce que je trouve curieux*
c'est qu'Hélène n'a pas demandé à ce qu'on ferme ce thread...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce que je trouve curieux*
> c'est qu'Hélène n'a pas demandé à ce qu'on ferme ce thread...



Peut être parce qu'elle cherche aussi sa chaussette ...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce que je trouve curieux*
> c'est qu'Hélène n'a pas demandé à ce qu'on ferme ce thread...


Ma parole tu fais ton beurre sur le dos des autres


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce que je trouve curieux*
> c'est qu'Hélène n'a pas demandé à ce qu'on ferme ce thread...



l'odeur l'a fait fuir...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ma parole tu fais ton beurre sur le dos des autres




*T'es payé*
au post ?




:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

fais moi pas rêver


----------



## dool (10 Novembre 2005)

Et moi j'peux rêver ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

de la sodexho ?


----------



## dool (10 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de la sodexho ?



Yes...pour te souffler cette haleine vezoulienne toute la nuit ! again et again...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Novembre 2005)

*N'empêche que*
si une clause du contrat incluait de participer à toutes les AES tu serais super mal...





:rateau:


----------



## dool (10 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *N'empêche que*
> si une clause du contrat incluait de participer à toutes les AES tu serais super mal...
> 
> :rateau:





Parceque j'ai pas de chausettes celibataires hein c'est ça ??!!  
:rateau: gnu !

 PS : j'ai des images de trucs bizarres suite a ton post c'est normal ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Novembre 2005)

*Certainement*
les mauvaises odeurs


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

est-ce que y a de quoi développer ...  une dépendance?


----------

